# My look 585 build



## jbrew55 (Jan 31, 2005)

Just wanted to share my Look 585 build
Its a dream to ride, very fluid,solid,efficient and fast
Enjoy the pics

http://cyclekona.com/LOOK585.htm


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

jbrew - 

Nice to see this on a site other than weightweenies!

I'd have my 585 now, if a certain shop hadn't built up the wrong size. ARRRRRGH!  

One point - Easton say you should not use the EC90 Equipe bars with anything other than a two-bolt stem and that all warranties are void if you use a four bolt stem. Did you know this and are just quietly ignoring it?

CC


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Unreal Jbrew!!

Lots of good info with that scale. Great creativity with that build. I noticed the shifter cables in the bar tape, the red alloy chainring bolts and the carbon der cage.

Nokon cables huh.... I might go for that.

francois


----------



## jbrew55 (Jan 31, 2005)

I really like the stem so yah i guess just ignoring it. Josh



Ce Cinquanta said:


> jbrew -
> 
> Nice to see this on a site other than weightweenies!
> 
> ...


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

Very nice!! My KG381i seems so outdated now, but I'm still feeling the love. No upgrade-itis yet (at least nothing I can't control with some minor changes).

What is the spacer limit on the HSC5? Please don't construe this as a "spacer/stem police" comment, but it does appear that your build is at the upper limit. Just curious.

Enjoy!


----------



## jbrew55 (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks!
The pictures pretty much shows the build but the its set up for my riding is all of the spacers look gave me wich is 3cm but i do not know the upper limit but i did ride it in the beginning with the original setup and didnt notice any difference in the saddle or out, just seems to be a bit more comfortable without the extra spacers...Josh





CHT said:


> Very nice!! My KG381i seems so outdated now, but I'm still feeling the
> love. No upgrade-itis yet (at least nothing I can't control with some minor changes).
> 
> What is the spacer limit on the HSC5? Please don't construe this as a "spacer/stem police" comment, but it does appear that your build is at the upper limit. Just curious.
> ...


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

*frame size*



jbrew55 said:


> Just wanted to share my Look 585 build
> Its a dream to ride, very fluid,solid,efficient and fast
> Enjoy the pics
> 
> ...


----------



## jbrew55 (Jan 31, 2005)

The size is large (55cm)
I rode a trex 5000 and a specialized roubiox (spelling) about six months ago. Look had a booth at the ironman in kona with the 585 built up for anyone to ride it.....That was the selling point right there...hands down, a few months later i was riding it. Comparision..the others i rode do not compare. Josh



ico said:


> jbrew55 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to share my Look 585 build
> ...


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

*nice *



jbrew55 said:


> The size is large (55cm)
> I rode a trex 5000 and a specialized roubiox (spelling) about six months ago. Look had a booth at the ironman in kona with the 585 built up for anyone to ride it.....That was the selling point right there...hands down, a few months later i was riding it. Comparision..the others i rode do not compare. Josh


55 is my size, so now I know haw my look will look ;-) I just can't wait for the frame to arrive, still 2 months of expectation ahead of me.

regads and enjoy your new bike.


----------

